
Huawei Arrest Tests China’s Leaders as Fear and Anger Grip Elite - ohiovr
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/07/world/asia/huawei-arrest-china.html
======
Cypher
“During the Sino-U.S. trade war, let’s not buy any American products and let’s
not travel to the United States,” wrote another internet user.

\- NYTimes Journalism 2018 quoting internet trolls.

